# Slacker Not Saving Favorite Station



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

I have three favorite stations on my Slacker radio. The problem with this? I HAD 5. One of the two that dropped off randomly from my favorites list is the one I use the most. So, I've tried this... navigated to "recent" and selected it again, then hit the FAVORITE button, only to have it vanish again from the favorites area the next time I use my car (or occasionally work for one trip and then be gone the next). Has anyone else seen/had this or found a fix? This has persisted across multiple firmware updates...

I've yet to try searching for the musician again and starting a new station as I've spent months since I got my car thumbs downing so much crap Slacker tries to play. I dread the idea but it might be my only out. 

Thoughts? Feedback? Winning lotto numbers for upcoming Wednesday's Powerball drawing?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Lovesword said:


> I have three favorite stations on my Slacker radio. The problem with this? I HAD 5. One of the two that dropped off randomly from my favorites list is the one I use the most. So, I've tried this... navigated to "recent" and selected it again, then hit the FAVORITE button, only to have it vanish again from the favorites area the next time I use my car (or occasionally work for one trip and then be gone the next). Has anyone else seen/had this or found a fix? This has persisted across multiple firmware updates...
> 
> I've yet to try searching for the musician again and starting a new station as I've spent months since I got my car thumbs downing so much crap Slacker tries to play. I dread the idea but it might be my only out.
> 
> Thoughts? Feedback? Winning lotto numbers for upcoming Wednesday's Powerball drawing?


Have you tried scrolling back through your favorites by pushing the left scroll wheel to the left. Don't know that this will help, just a thought.


----------



## ltphoto (Jan 30, 2018)

I have all my favorites disappear every once in a while. I've found that by selecting one of them from the "Recent Stations" menu usually returns all my favorites to the correct spot. Sometimes I have to choose a couple of them from recents before they all appear again.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

FRC said:


> Have you tried scrolling back through your favorites by pushing the left scroll wheel to the left. Don't know that this will help, just a thought.


For lotto? 😎


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Lovesword said:


> For lotto? 😎


Yes, for lotto. You can trust me!


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

Using my own log in for slacker doesn’t work either. Only Tesla account works for me.


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

I am experiencing this issue. I have a favorite that keeps dropping off and I add it back from recents only for it to fall off every time leave and get back into the car. Frustrating.


----------



## foo (Nov 21, 2018)

Lovesword said:


> I have three favorite stations on my Slacker radio. The problem with this? I HAD 5. One of the two that dropped off randomly from my favorites list is the one I use the most. So, I've tried this... navigated to "recent" and selected it again, then hit the FAVORITE button, only to have it vanish again from the favorites area the next time I use my car (or occasionally work for one trip and then be gone the next). Has anyone else seen/had this or found a fix? This has persisted across multiple firmware updates...
> 
> I've yet to try searching for the musician again and starting a new station as I've spent months since I got my car thumbs downing so much crap Slacker tries to play. I dread the idea but it might be my only out.
> 
> Thoughts? Feedback? Winning lotto numbers for upcoming Wednesday's Powerball drawing?


Do you have kids? My kids only like Hip Hop and they think it's hilarious to "un-favorite" my stations whenever they get a chance.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

foo said:


> Do you have kids? My kids only like Hip Hop and they think it's hilarious to "un-favorite" my stations whenever they get a chance.


No, but I can definitely see that happening for parents! 
Maybe I'll see if I can get a video put together.


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

Anyone have a solution to this issue? It's still happening to me even with the latest update.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Maynerd said:


> Anyone have a solution to this issue? It's still happening to me even with the latest update.


I gave up and searched the artist again. It then worked when I favorited that iteration of a station I already have that it won't.... ugh, now I'm back to thumbs downing all the crap it plays all over again.

"I see you like (artist you enjoy), well then you're also going to love (artist whose record company has paid slacker to be recommended in every friggin radio station)!!" - Slacker


----------



## ltphoto (Jan 30, 2018)

Keeping my fingers crossed, but I haven't lost favorites since the upgrade to 50.6 last week. Hope it's fixed.


----------

